# Mein schönstes Winterfoto steht zur Bewertung offen.



## troll20 (2. März 2016)

Wer will wer hat noch nicht 
Nicht das da wieder geschrieen wird, ich wollte doch und mir hat keiner Bescheid gegeben 
 von der Rüsselseuche


----------



## Tanny (2. März 2016)

danke für die Info - ich hätte es verpasst 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bilderzaehler (2. März 2016)

... und ich Depp weiß wieder was ich die ganze Zeit wo hochladen wollte


----------



## Joachim (5. März 2016)

Der nächste Wettbewerb startet ja fast schon wieder...  Also ist irgendwie immer genug Zeit was hochzuladen oder zu bewerten.  

Die Themen zu den Wettbewerben werden künftig in die Fotoecke verlagert - denke auf Grund der Qualität der Fotos ist das nicht unberechtigt.


----------

